# Bissanzeiger



## karp (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo brauche Hilfe von euch zu den Bissanzeiger.Habe 2 CARP-SOUNDER Funktionieren einwandfrei seit 3 Jahren das Problem ist nur gehn die auch mit Funkbox.Und dan welche Funkbox könnt ihr mir empfehlen.|wavey:


----------



## silvio323 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,

die sollten defintiv mit der CS Funkbox funktionieren sowie mit vermutlich (fast) allen anderen Modellen die derzeit erhältlich sind.

Mfg


----------



## zrako (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hatte die cs neon in kombination mit dem fox trx + system.
kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen.
les hier mal......
http://www.carpheart.de/tackle.php?NewsID=269


----------



## karp (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Was ist mit dem set zb.PROLOGIC Polypohnic VTSWSet für 180euro.#h


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hi!

hab genau das selbe, suche im moment ne funke für meine carpsounder...

ich werde mir die tage das Prologic Senzora Receivcer Kit bestellen (120 euro)...
...dann kann ich ja mal berichten!


----------



## Karpfenstipper (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Moin , 
Das vtsw set hat KEINE 1: 1 Übertragung , das kann ziemlich nerven !!!|wavey:


----------



## karp (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Habe die PROLOGIC Polyphonic VTSW Set bei Wilkerling gesehn sind die neuen 2009.Karpfenstipper woher weist du das mit der Übertragung.Hast du das set oder woher das wissen.Will mir ein 4er Set Bestellen|kopfkrat.


----------



## Raubfisch09 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Sorry sie Haben 1zu1 übertragung preis leistung ist ok

wenn cash keine rolle spielt würde ich mir die solar kaufen


mfg


----------



## karp (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hab mir schon ein 4er Set von Prologic bestellt.#6Der Hacken an der sache die sind im moment ausverkauft und können erst im Juni Liefern:c


----------



## darth carper (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Funksystem funktioniert.

Empfehlen kann ich nur das ATTX - System, welches von Carpodrom an den Fachhandel geleifert wird.


----------



## carphunter ml (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

habe mir vorige woche die prologic polyphonic 3+1 geholt und bin soweit richtig zufrieden.. zwar noch nicht im einsatz gehabt aber sin so sehr gut vom ersten eindruck her...


----------



## Max1994 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Also mich würde auch interessieren wie das Senzora Kit von Prologic so ist.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Also ich bin mit meinen RX auch zufrieden


----------



## Raubfisch09 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo 
Hab die Prologic Polyphone jetzt 8 Wochen getestet
3 Tage Dauerregen und ein Wolkenbruch konnten ihnen nix anhaben
Übertragen 1:1
Reichweite mit normalen Hindernissen ungefähr 300m
Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die Töne
Verarbeitet sind sie gut keine Kanten oder Grat
Bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem 4+1Set


Gruß Tom


----------



## Fury87 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Ich hätte da mal eine frage zu den PROLOGIC Polyphonic VTSW Set 3+1!!!

Also zu den Bißanzeigern selber! Stimmt es, dass wenn mein biss bekommt es nur einen einzel piep gibt? Also, wenn der fisch zieht und es dann kein durchgehendes piepen gibt! 

Wenn mir jemand per pn darauf antworten könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

gruß. fury


----------



## karp (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hab die jetzt paar mal am wasser gehabt und muss sagen#6Wen du ein Ton einstellst ist es wie ein normaler bissanzeiger nur mit schnick schnack halt:qWen du zb eine frauenstöhnen einstellst stöhnt bei einem biss die frau.Ansonsten ganz normales piepen.


----------



## Carphubter96 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Moin ,
> Das vtsw set hat KEINE 1: 1 Übertragung , das kann ziemlich nerven !!!|wavey:


 

Und wieder so ein Heini der nicht weis was 1:1 übertragung bedeutet #q

1 ) Die Prologic Polyphonic haben 1:1 das signal kommt nur mit einer
kleinen verzögerung ( ca. eine halbe Sekunde ) am empfänger an ..

Aber deshalb heisst es nicht " Die haben nicht 1:1 "

1:1 bedeutet wenn es 1 Piep am Bissanzeiger gibt , gibt es nur 1 Pieps auf der Funkbox

Beispiel : B Richi Falcon haben keine 1:1 die haben 1:4 
1 Pieper am Bissanzeiger --> 4 Pieper an der Box !!!


----------



## j4ni (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Andere Heinis kommen dafür nicht so gut mit Datumsangaben klar...


----------



## Carphubter96 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



j4ni schrieb:


> Andere Heinis kommen dafür nicht so gut mit Datumsangaben klar...




Aha jetzt weis ich was du meinst ...#q


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Bevor ich 190€ für die Prologics ausgebe kauf ich mir doch lieber das Askon Xtreme Kit 3+1 für 90€


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

oder pack noch 330,- drauf und nehm das txi plus set von delkim)


----------



## karp (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Oder nimm dir attx v2 set wie in meinem fall die beste lösung ist.Habe Prologigs gehabt und hab sie wieder verkauft aus guten gründen#h Hab jetzt attv2 set mit den cs neon:k


----------



## Carphubter96 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Oder du kaufst dir ein 3+1 Set von der neuen Fox Micron Serie
um 1200 Euronen ...


----------



## Knigge007 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

^^^^^loooooooooooooooooooooool

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Das sind die besten...ein Auto für 400€ fahren aber Bissanzeiger für 500- Tausend €uronen am Start haben...hehe find ich mega genial!


----------



## Carphubter96 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ^^^^^loooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...


 
Jaaaa hahahahahahhaha  so welche kenn ich auch :vik:


----------



## BMG619 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine frage zu den PROLOGIC Polyphonic VTSW Set 3+1!!!
> 
> Also zu den Bißanzeigern selber! Stimmt es, dass wenn mein biss bekommt es nur einen einzel piep gibt? Also, wenn der fisch zieht und es dann kein durchgehendes piepen gibt!
> 
> ...



Das gleiche würde mich auch wohl interessieren. Hoffentlich kann jemand darauf antworten.

mfg
Steffen


----------



## carphunter xd (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Nein ich meiner der piep durch .


----------



## Anglerwels (4. März 2016)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Wie funktioniert das attx mit zusammen verbinden prologic? ?


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



tarpoon schrieb:


> oder pack noch 330,- drauf und nehm das txi plus set von delkim)



Delkim ist Super. 
Ich kenne nix besseres. .


----------



## Keyless (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Wow einen sechs Jahre alten Beitrag zu zitieren Respekt Mücke:m.

 Gruss Ulf


----------

